# Hurricane Katrina and Me...



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2005)

This is going to be a big problem if it continues its march towards the Mississippi Gulf Coast... Flooding and Storm Surge are not a factor where I live, as the highground will be safe here....

The wind damage, on the other hand, is going to be pretty severe.... Winds topping 145mph are now present... We are aboput 80 miles east of New Orleans, and if the storm continues is present course, we'll be on the bad side of it... Ill be putting the boards up on the house today, preparing for the worst...

This has the potential, if the storm swings to the east, to really be a catastrophic storm... 3 MAJOR Hurricanes in the Gulf in 1 year??? WTF????? This is becoming a biggggggg drag....

We evacuated once before for a bad storm, and we'll never do it again, so say a prayer (or a curse) for us.... One way or the other, we'll lose power sometime Monday........

Next time u hear the wind blow, think of me......

Heres a link to the NOAA Gulf of Mexico Satellite and the loop of the storm.....

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/DATA/RT/gmex-vis-loop.html


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Gadzooks! Good luck, les!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2005)

Thx CC....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah, good luck buddy. Katrina looks bad alright. We may even catch some of it up this way if it keeps up. We get them now and again.

I'll be prayin' (so to speak) for you folks down along the Gulf. Hang in there.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2005)

Thx skim.....


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

Good luck, les. You've really been havin' the shit beaten out of you the past two years with these hurricanes.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 28, 2005)

Godd luck shipmate! If you could let us know all is OK!


----------



## me262 (Aug 28, 2005)

i hope that nothing happens to you and your family ( do not forget your pet, if you have one)
good luck!!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2005)

Thx pD, FBJ and 262....... Atleast flooding and tidal surge arenet a factor for us here... 

We on da high ground......


----------



## me262 (Aug 28, 2005)

it's been said that a biggy is been long overdue to the texas cost, and that is very scary, i talked to alicia's survivors, and it was hell during and after, 15 days with no power and no water, so we may be next next time, but until now we are safe


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 28, 2005)

When Juan hit central Nova Scotia two years ago we were without power for two weeks, and it took me two straight days to saw my driveway clear. Then I had to clear away the seven trees that were against the house, with the help of my neighbour. Thank god there was no real damage to the house. We were lucky. We only lost a part of the back deck and some railing from the front step. There were many folks who lost a lot more.

If that storm had hit during the winter, we'd have been hooped with no power.


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

Bleeding hell Les I hope everythings ok with the family, your big enough and ugly enough to look after yourself, but I trust the missus and kids are ok what we've seen on the news over here it looks a real bugger.
Sod your luck we get in a flap if the washing gets blown off the sodding line.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL, thx track.... Ive been in more hurricanes than I care to remember... They actually seem to follow me around the US...... Been in two Catagory 4 storms before..

This whore storm is a Catagory 5 now, with sustained winds now up over 175 mph, and they still expect it to landfall in Louisiana... Yes we will be on the bad side (east side), but we should only be in the 100-120 mph zone.. (Hopefully... 175 scares the shit outta me)


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

Well you batten down the hatches and take care mate it would'nt be the same with out your dainty comments on the site.
Seriously though keep your family safe Dan their the best thing in life.


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 28, 2005)

shit les, this is going to suck! I wish you the best of luck with this mammoth hurricane. I got some of Katrina when it came through south Florida, but it being a cat 5 sucks. Good Luck


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2005)

Thx track... I agree with u 100%

Thx horse....

Funny thing is, I used to bang a chick named Katrina, which is why this storm scares me somewhat... She was a vindictive bitch......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 28, 2005)

Naaaahhhh, couldn't be! 
But keep an eye out anyway.


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

U bum Les I just fell off me seat laughing, undercover manouvers aye (unless it was on the rug infront of the fire). 
You little devil she sounds like a right gonad buster, nothing like a fuck ing womans wrath ect ect.


----------



## Erich (Aug 28, 2005)

just got back from pumping out 40 miles. funny how life is Les, was praying for you and your familie and neighbors and friends as I thought this sucker maybe the largest thing to hit the gulf fopr way too many years. Walked in and heard it is now a cat 5 plus.

From the sounds the animals including snakes will rise with the tide so it will be more than wind and rain/flodding that may harm those stuck in that terrible mess. head for high ground friend, the poor folk from Louisiana many of them elderly and without transport and in a terrible fix. praayers and thoughts go out to them for safety.

We are fighting another terrible fire here 10 miles away and gaging on the smoke; I asked myself what the heck I was doing out as there were maybe 12 cars or so seen today on my route.........yeah I'm a biking fool....

chin up Les ! 8) 

dein freund E ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks erich... Much appreciated from all of u........


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

Watch it, les, the hurricane might sneak into your room at night and staple your scrotum to your thigh.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2005)

Dont think theres much sneakin with a hurricane, but Ill keep my blind dog on the lookout.

Thx dude...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2005)

Good Luck Les, Hurricanes suck generally (Cat 5's even more so), at least you are on the high ground but still she is a hell of storm.


----------



## Erich (Aug 28, 2005)

just heard that this ugly thing is going to tear right into Les's neighborhood/state with nothing to stop it.

Les get your famile outta there !!!!!

this is hideous


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2005)

Look after yourself and your family Les, hope everything turns out alright for you guys.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2005)

Hang tight Les. You will be in our thoughts through the this.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 29, 2005)

Hope everything turns out okay for you, Les, be safe.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 29, 2005)

Extensive damage is reported in Biloxi, and the whole Mississippi coast. I hope to Christ he and his family are alright. 

Our thoughts and hopes are with you man. Get through this.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 29, 2005)

Isn't Biloxi full of Frenchies? Or at least French descendants?

And he'll be fine. He probably wrestled the damn thing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Hell yeah I heard that too. Made me pause for thought. Im not a praying man but...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2005)

I have been watching the headlines. It looks like it's packing quite a wallop down there. I hope we hear from Les soon and I am hoping he and his fam are okay.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 29, 2005)

actually D's proberly right on this one, keep watching the news he'll be bragging about it soon enough 

but seriously i hope he's alright!


----------



## trackend (Aug 30, 2005)

Any news yet guys on Les It looks really crap I thought the super bowl was not the best place to go its very high and if the wind had really got under the roof instead of popping a couple of seams it could have killed hundreds.
The domestic insurance premiums must be high as hell living in a hurricane belt Eric.
lets hope Les can send a message as soon as he can, I dont know what the Power supply is like in Biloxi at the moment I found this site but it only gives an outline http://www.sptimes.com/2005/08/30/Worldandnation/Damage_radiates_beyon.shtml


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 30, 2005)

It's a mess! I'm getting ready to leave for work, the news is saying estimates are saying this is worse than Andrew. $28 billion!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, it looks pretty bad. I am sure the guys at Keesler AFB and the Gulfport Naval station are mobilizing to assist in rescue and cleanup. Hurricane Camille in 1969 was the worst one before this, and it is being said that this one is worse than Camille. Hopefully Les is doing alright.


----------



## Erich (Aug 30, 2005)

last night I had heard that les hometown at least much of it was under water, 2nd street towards the beach was gone. am prayerful Les and the gang made it to higher ground and now this bitch heads northward wreking more havoc.........


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

I have been watching as well. There is an online newpaper in Biloxi that has the latest updates at 
http://www.sunherald.com/mld/sunherald/


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2005)

Sonuvabitch. I know he said he was on the high ground, so I hope at least the surge didn't get him, but still. What a mess.


----------



## Erich (Aug 30, 2005)

haven't heard from an aunt/uncle living in Atlanta which is still feeling the effects and will for another day at least with Tornados. Guess I should feel thankful that we only get floods in high rain years and plenty of forest fires yearly. You feel absolutely hopeless in situations like these


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

The lack of communication is what doesn't help. I doubt they have power and phone lines are likely down as well. Keep the faith Erich, there is alot of power out in the whole Katrina swath.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 30, 2005)

I saw some of the desvestation caused in Gulfport by Katrina. I hope les and co. are alright. I'm sure he is, after all he was going to high ground. The vast majority of the power is out and, really, even when les does get home getting onto the internet to tell us lot he's alright won't be the first thing on his mind. 

He'll be fine!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

I know that he will have other priorities, but it will be comforting to know if he is okay.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2005)

Even just a simple "Yeah fellas I'm fine. Gotta go.".
I don't really expect to hear from him for a long time anyway. Like PD said, he'll definitely have bigger priorities than us.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

I got an e-mail from his brother Scott. He got a message from Les last night that they are all okay. His house has taken some damage, but it looks like everyone is okay. I will let you know if I hear anything else.


----------



## Erich (Aug 30, 2005)

had to turn off the tv as it is all so sickening, even the announcers on the site are going down the tubes and will need some sort of counseling help.

very glad to here that Les and kin are alright.......yes !


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

Agreed. It may take some time before things get back to normal down there. When things settle down, I may see if he needs anything that we can send down to help out.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2005)

Count me in. If I can help at all, I gladly will.


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2005)

Thats a relief, I felt like a one legged man at an arse kicking competition 
I know there would be sod all we could do while the winds a whistling but if we where closer Im sure Les knows there would be plenty of willing lads to give him a hand should he need it.
I think its goner be a long old job fixing some of that damage I even heard that some folks are contemplating plans to move further inland to set up home, with climate change happening its only going to get worse in the future.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 31, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Agreed. It may take some time before things get back to normal down there. When things settle down, I may see if he needs anything that we can send down to help out.



COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Erich (Aug 31, 2005)

slightly OT but still on.........the D-day museum was suppose to be located just 2 blocks from the dome in New Orleans. anyone heard if it is gone ~ due to flooding or ?

this is going to take years.......


----------



## plan_D (Aug 31, 2005)

Terrible destruction but at least les and his family are alright. One thing now, let's see if Mother Nature will let them have a chance after this one. She's been a bit of a bitch lately.


----------



## FalkeEins (Sep 1, 2005)

..our thoughts are with all our friends in the US right now..difficult to imagine how that area of Gulf coast is ever going to function again..the devastation in NO looks to be total.. Glad to hear that Les escaped the worst..


----------



## plan_D (Sep 1, 2005)

It's a complete disgrace. I can understand the heartache and suffering the people of New Orleans and the area of Gulf Coast are enduring but I am marvelled and ed by the actions those in New Orleans who are rioting, looting and threatening anyone who comes to help them!

I expect no better from those people of Africa or the Middle East, as you witness them charge toward an aid truck with no decency or patience and end up destroying the truck. But in America!?! One of our news crews had to leave an area, along with a paramedic, because both had been threatened and it was considered a dangerous area. 

I imagine the Army are refusing to allow the helicopters to land and drop off aid because of these animals. I perfectly understand annoyance and anger with something like this but there's no excuse to riot and loot or threaten other people because you're hungry. Those people are hampering the aid effort and don't deserve help.

The people who sit and wait patiently, which I have seen, need all the help that can be given to them. They are a picture of Western decency in a situation like this and it's a shame America hasn't thrown in every resource in it's possession to help them. But I cannot blame them with rampant animals roaming the streets.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

There is a tremendous amount of resources being thrown at it now. There are some boneheads out there doing stupid things, but I would bet that they are not the majority of the people there.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2005)

There were a lot acting like animals to say it's not the majority. Which has made the U.S send out National Guard on guard duty when they could be delivering food and helping clearing up. 

I don't think the American government realised how big the situation was at first. More and more aid goes everyday but I wonder if America will accept the aid of other countries. Being the single most powerful country in the world, it might be a slap in the face of the government to do so.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

No, I think aid will be welcomed. This disaster is far bigger than I think anyone could have imagined. Last estimate was that there are at least 60,000 people still awaiting rescue. I would bet that most of them, while frustrated are not acting like animals. That being said, if I was awaiting assistance and was starving, as were my family, you bet I would go after a food source. Basic survival takes over and you do need food and water.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2005)

They're not all going after food though. Then there's those that are threatening and attacking other people. Even a paramedic had to leave one area because it was considered too dangerous. 

Well, I for one would like to see Royal Navy vessels out there helping our greatest ally. And I have heard that it's already been offered.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good on them for the offer! I think once the efforts start to get noticed, a lot of the problems will start to disappear. Unfortuantely, there is looting after every disaster. The media would better serve the rest of us if they didn't show video of people getting away with it. It only encourages others to do the same.


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll probably receive a backlashing for sure about this.....

the New Orleans mayor is bitching on the mdia about not enough is being done. Waht gets me is that there are enough in higher authority living there that new something like this could happen, and that was the breeching of the levies. Not knowing about Louisiana government and her policies but good grief why weren't the engineers out there working on those things years ago. guess omething like 40 walls reinforced with who knows what may have helped relieve the inevetible. Foresight is hindsight ? well too late now. ......... patience is needed ......... and yes people are dying

good to see the worlds countries finally getting off their butts and offering assistance


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 2, 2005)

Erich said:


> good to see the worlds countries finally getting off their butts and offering assistance



Venezuela was one of the first ones (Mr. Hugo Chavez)


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

You are right Erich. Scientists, engineers and meteorologists have all talked about the what if that became a reality for New Orleans this week. The scariest part is that it wasn't even a direct hit. With the hurricane season still on, there is always the possibility that they could get hit again.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 2, 2005)

Not exactly what they need right now.


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2005)

there are 3 more out there brewing. whether or not they will add up into something dreadful remains to be seen. Seems like utter chaos in New Orleans as the foucs of the media all hits here and to hear the sob stories is depressing. funny I would like to grab a couple of those gal newscaster's and choke them as they look awfully fit, refreshed and well fed as they talk about the deaths and hardships and no water for individuals they have interviewed...................

I think Les's wup ass comes to mind about now


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 2, 2005)

He's probably busy as we speak.


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2005)

he just came on !


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 2, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2005)

Jesus Christ.......... We are alive.... We now have power.... I had to repair my phone lines due to the damege, but we are ok....

So much to talk about and pics to download, but that will come later... Lost 2 freinds so far that I know of, and saved 2 others from certain death.... More to come.......


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2005)

ugh, the agony les..............so sorry to hear about the lost friends...

share when you feel able enough

thoughts and prayers go out to you and familie/friends


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 2, 2005)

Absolutely. Not to be presumptuous or insulting or anything like that, but if you need anything at all let us know. I'll give what I can. I can't imagine what people are going through right now.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

Real sorry to hear that les...must be terrible...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2005)

We are doing ok guys, and dont need anything at the moment... Thanks for the offers and condolences.. They are all greatly appreciated.....

When I get situated, I will start up a new thread and talk about all of this...... We have all seen things that we will never forget...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2005)

Condolences les, things must be terrible, much worse than they seem on the news!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2005)

U have no idea whats happened down here... The news cannot translate onto a 26" screen what I have seen down here... 

I found 5 bodies so far, and pieces of bodies here and there... Pulled one friend out of the debris from his house by a rope... It didnt even look like him.... This whole thing is like a nightmare.....

Walked 3.5 miles through the debris of Pass Christian to get to my buddy Lloyds house, the guy I fly R/C planes with... His house was leveled, as was every other structure we saw.... Nothing left..... Couple bodies were laying about over there as well...

This event has changed my life folks.....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

Damn Les, that's horrible. If you need anything, even a place to get away for a while, we'll make room for ya. Let me know.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2005)

I may be seeing u sooner than u think evan.. My brother just moved to the Bay area, and I plan on visiting him within 3 months or so.... Would love to meet u and just smile at each other....

We were very fortunate here in Ocean Springs.... Right across the bridge to Biloxi the destruction is far worse, and gets worse as u go West....

From where I live, the cities West of me are as so, getting closer to the eye of the storm...

Ocean Springs, Biloxi, Gulfport, Long Beach, Pass Christian, Bay St. Louis, Waveland, and then the Louisiana State Line.... The eye seems to have past right over Waveland and Bay St. Louis...

Everything 1/2 a mile inland from Biloxi to Waveland is completely and utterly destroyed.... Im a 1/4 mile away from Front Beach, which was wiped clean.... U cant even tell where the debris from the houses went....... Just a slab of concrete, or the stilts that the house once stood on are all that remain.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 2, 2005)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## me262 (Sep 2, 2005)

les, if you need anythign do not hesistate to ask for it,
i fully understand your situation. in 2001 i meet t.s. allison and lost it all, and 15 days later i almost lose my daugther, but it pales in comparison with your experience, sorry to hear you lost some friends, my condolences.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2005)

Im sorry to hear of ur loss 262... Thank you for your concern...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 2, 2005)

God's speed Les! My prayers are with you!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

Holy crap, that really sounds like a big one. I read about Waveland, they said it's almost completely wiped out. Do you know how Keesler faired? 

I'm about a 6 hour drive from the Bay area, but when you get out this direction, let me know. I know getting out of the area, even for a little bit would be good for all of you guys, that's why I made the offer. 

After the quake of '94 out here, I took some time away after we got things settled back down. Took me a long time to feel comfortable in that house again even then. But just to get out of the area was good therapy.

Hang in there Dan. If you need _anything_, give me a shout.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks Eric.... 

Keesler got slammed.. The Commisary was underwater, and the base itself has approx 90% structural damage.... Those hangers folded up like tinfoil.... 

From what Ive heard, the ENTIRE base was underwater...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 3, 2005)

Les and I just spent like an hour on the phone. Glad to talk to you!!!! PM Email or call!

His descriptions of what he witnessed just about got me in tears!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 3, 2005)

I actually volunteered to go down on the Athabaskan when she sails, to help out, but they told me no. Quite a few guys stepped forward wanting to help. The scope of the damage is just inconceivable.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 3, 2005)

My mother in law is on her way to Mississippi this morning to help out in the food distribution relief. I'm trying to find out if she'll be close to Les's place.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 3, 2005)

Everything is upside down right now.... Just got back from an excursion into an off limits area to find my buddie Paul... I was unsuccessful... His body was nowhere to be found in the wreckage and there was no message saying where he went... I'm fearing the worst...

Im still missing 3 friends, have recovered 2, and 1 was a confirmed KIA.... This place is an utter mess... We were very VERY lucky here at my house...


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear what happened lesofprimus. I hope nothing happens to your friend and if something did happened, may he R.I.P.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 3, 2005)

Keep us Updated Les and again let us know if there is anything we could do.

The president of my company said he will match dollar to dollar on donations for Katrina disaster relief.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for the concern elmil.... Greatly appreciated....

I like hearing that FBJ.... Hell of a guy.........


----------



## evangilder (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, hopefully, Paul found his way to safety. No message could mean he had to beat feet quick and didn't have time to leave a clue. Good to hear you made it through the area you had to get through this AM okay. Was it as bad as you were expecting, or was it drier?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks Les!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 3, 2005)

It was bad evan... Killed 2 Cottenmouths and a Rattlesnake... The swamp water was up to my waist, and man, it stunk.... Found 2 more bodies and no sign of Paul...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 3, 2005)

Yikes, at least you got the snakes before they got you. Not an ideal situation to get bit in. Thankfully you have plenty to eat, rattlesnake meat is kinda chewy.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh Good............. I've just opened this thread and I'm shocked. Les, you have my deepest sympathies, this is just crazy......... I saw the devastating floods in 2002 in Prague but compared to this event, it was a gentle merry-go-round ride...........

I'm really sorry to hear it.

Pisis

PS: How is possible your house is at biloxi, I thought you're in NYC???


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 3, 2005)

He grew up there Pisis - he lives in Mississippi.....

We had a lengthy conversation last night - I wouldn't wish his dilemma on my worse enemy!


----------



## Erich (Sep 3, 2005)

Les you're wading in that filth ? ! man can you get a boat please........

you guys will have to seek medical help if your not careful. I know this is something you don't want to hear but no more casualties please....

also anyone going with you on the hunt for lost friends ?? doing this alone has to be terrible

E ~


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 3, 2005)

This sounds bloody appalling Les - Everything that people have said above shares my sentiments. 

I don't know the full picture of what you're going through right now, but I get the impression you've done everything that's possibly in your power to find your friends. As Erich says - take no more risks.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 3, 2005)

Ive got my pics downloaded now, all 260 of em.... Whew........

Yes guys, I have my pal Mike, a former Ranger, with me on our search and recover efforts...

Erich, the area we were trying to get into has been closed off by the NAtional Guard, and even with my credentials, they still wouldnt let me in to look for my friend, so I had to recon another way in, and the swamp/bayou was the only way in, and there was no way to get a boat in there...

So we slogged our way in with headlamps, waders, machetes and shotguns in the dark this morning to get to his place.... It was leveled....

I will be starting a new thread tomorrow with pics and stories.....


----------



## Maestro (Sep 3, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> So we slogged our way in with headlamps, waders, machetes and shotguns in the dark this morning to get to his place....



Be careful, Les. I fon't know if that's the same thing in Mississippi, but I heard on the news that the Army received the order to shoot on sight... Because there were a lot of rubberies, fights and rapes in Louisiana (more precisely in New-Orleans).


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm glad to hear you made it Les. I'm sorry about your friends mate, I can't even begin to imagine what you guys have gone through. I wish I could help out in some way.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Les keep your self safe and I wish I could be there to help you guys recover and help other people.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks guys... 

We did some volunteer work yesterday for the Red Cross and I'll tell ya, people have lost everything, and yet they are smiling and calm and extremely thankful for the assistance that they are recieving...

Thanks to everyone for ur thoughts and your donations/prayers... Its unreal how many people have just the clothes on their backs... I gave away a bunch of food, clothing/old fatigues and bedding items, but it doesnt even make a dent...

This has got to be one, if not the most sobering experience of my entire life....


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2005)

Good on ya Les for sticking around and helping out others. you can be proud of the fact!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Me and wifes prayers are with you all.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks fellas.... 

I just wanna remind u guys that we were the lucky ones here in my town.... Across the inlet from us, Biloxi was leveled.... 4 miles away... People literally have nothing.... Makes me feel guilty sitting here on my computer in the AC.... 

Yea, I got a tree through my house, but atleast I have a house......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear that I hope that everything gets better. If my unit would ask for volunteers to go and help I would be the first to raise my hand.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 4, 2005)

Les, my mother in law is going to be in MaGee, I guess about 90 miles north of you workig a food bank........

She's riding in a semi filled with food gathered from her church, they drove 2 days straight through.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 4, 2005)

I can't even begin to imagine what folks are going through down there. Folks around here, my wife and I included, have given to relief funds and even offered shelter to those who need it (long way to have to travel though), but it doesn't begin to feel like enough. I put my hand up to go down there on one of the ships we're sending, but was turned down. I really hope people will be able to ultimately put their lives back together somehow. So many folks lost everything. I mean _everything_. It just staggers the mind.

It's hard to know what to say at times like this. What _can_ you say really?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 4, 2005)

Joe, man that is excellent.... Imagine if 100,000 churches did the same thing........

NS, u just said it man... U guys have all said it... I know alot of guys here dont go to the Off Topic area often, so I understand why they arent speaking up....

I tell everyone I meet about what u guys are saying, and it helps... Trust me, IT DOES...

Thanks again.........

BTW, we have heard that there are benefit concerts going on for the relief fund.... Anyone know who the artists are that are/were performing????

I would be REALLY interested in knowing which artists care enough.......


----------



## Erich (Sep 4, 2005)

friend to your top posting.........What you are experiencing is normal.........normal feelings by a normal person to an abnormal event. Be patient with yourslef man.

The thank-you's to you for the food, clothing may not come toward you but be very assured they are being spoken at some time if to others.

As I said before slow down and don't exert too fast during this insane tramatic times.

will send you a private sometime today; later when I can think straight...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 4, 2005)

The process of cleanup and rebuilding is going to take a long time. Our thoughts and prayers are with those down there. We have been gathering food and cloting to send down that way in addition to a donation to the Salvation Army for relief work.

Keep the faith Les, and pace yourself man. You have been going full gusto for a week now. Make sure you get some rest too.


----------



## SM79Sparviero (Sep 4, 2005)

I give my full solidarity and friendship to those unlucky people hit by the hurricane.
I can't give a direct help by my hands.

I will send what I can if someone gives me a reliable reference to help who needs.

Strenght and courage,tomorrow never dies, Italy is with you!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 4, 2005)

fingers crossed


----------



## plan_D (Sep 4, 2005)

I haven't been on in the past few days so I missed this. 

It's good to know you're okay, les! My deepest sympathies for you and your friends. But at least you're okay. And a f*ckin' great man you are for helping all those worse affected. Great man, and good luck!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

My base where I am stationed at over here in Germany did a food and clothes drive. Me and my wife brought in a whole bag full of clothes that we no longer use, that maybe someone in the disaster area can use.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 5, 2005)

Man when I tell u that EVERYTHING is needed, EVERYTHING is needed.... People lost everything, including pets and relatives... At the Red Cross up here, u hear people crying everywhere.... Its sooooo depressing....

pD, we are trying to hold it together man... We were spared, so I am trying to do as much as I can for the community.... Im done with the search and recovery thing... I cant do it anymore... Im having nightmares now over it.... 

Although it was alittle slow arriving, there is alot of aid no here in Jackson County, and more pouring in... FEMA is giving out cash to those who are in dire needs... I am comfortable right now, so we havent recieved anything yet....

Thanks again to all of u and ur relatives/freinds who are assisting Mississippi and Louisiana in this catastrophe.... You will NEVER be forgotten by those u are saving...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

I just wish we could more.


----------



## Erich (Sep 5, 2005)

As Eagle said, and wishing I was there to pitch in with the hands....so many folk need mental help through all of us, just a lending ear so that they can decompress through all this terrible ordeal


----------



## Erich (Sep 5, 2005)

just got a note from a cycling friend that Tour de France winner extrodinaire, Lance Armstrong is giving 500,000 US to the Hurricane efforts............

good man !

E ~ 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Man, it really hurts though when you cant do much.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 5, 2005)

Thats excellent news erich.... Adler, just ur thoughts and prayers are enough man.... Trust me, they go along way...


----------



## Erich (Sep 5, 2005)

if anything Les encouragement and your thoughts are all normal so don't freak out if you feel that you shouldn't be ........


----------



## Udet (Sep 5, 2005)

I was just watching the news on the net here during my lunch break regarding the aid being sent from many nations to assist the people enduring this tragedy.

The Mexican navy will take part in the effort sending one navy supply ship. The name of the vessel is "Paloapan" -or something like that; i am not very good with some mexican words-.

The vessel will be carrying two Mi-17 helicopters, several "Ural" all-terrain vehicles, amphibious vehicles, drinking water, medical teams, a mobile hospital and other supplies.

Nature might wipe out roads, houses, complete towns, and even take the lives of the friends, daughters, sons and parents of so many. It shall never break human spirit.

Enclosed is a photo of the departing vessel.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Well one thing I know for sure the American Spirt will get us through this and the people of the areas hit will only get stronger.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 5, 2005)

New Orleans has been wiped out guys... I dont know what they are showing on the TV worldwide, but the death toll will probably top 10,000 dead....

My friends mother and grandmother are missing there.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes I have seen that. It is tragic.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 5, 2005)

Unreal. Just unreal.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeap, I dont think the US has ever seen something like this. The only thing worse possibly was the Sunami in Indonesia.


----------



## me262 (Sep 5, 2005)

i think the ship's name is papaloapan


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Either way whatever help is good.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 5, 2005)

Amen...


----------



## me262 (Sep 5, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> New Orleans has been wiped out guys... I dont know what they are showing on the TV worldwide, but the death toll will probably top 10,000 dead....
> 
> My friends mother and grandmother are missing there.....


now the question is if they want to go back to n.o. , after all the rebuilding.
as you noted n.o has been wiped out, then what?
it is going to be a ghost city?
are peolpe willing to return?
to tell you the truth, i highly doubt it, they will try to start in other paces but n.o.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey Les. Glad to see you survived. If you know by now New Orleans has turned into a battlefield. Choppers being shot at, civilains attacked, National Guardsmen engaging fire fights, the gangsters seem to want New Orleans to reamain the same with all of its crimes, looting, and raping.

Glad you made it...

And one other thing, does anybody know how the D-Day museum is? The museum is located in New Orleans and im afraid all the WWII history has been damaged or totalled.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 5, 2005)

The museum itself isn't that far from the Superdome. My wife and I passed by it a few years ago, but it wasn't open for business yet at the time. I think most folks around there have other priorities right now.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 5, 2005)

I hope looting hasnt been a problem for it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for the concern -38...

Im pretty sure the museum was trashed and looted... Sad as that may be, Im afraid its the truth..


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 6, 2005)

Damn those people who are looting and causing crimes!


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Les,
was away for some days and spotted this thread just yesterday.
Nothing much I can say or do, I join the others in being happy that you are OK and being sad for what happened.
Only one word: New Orleans will rise again, like all cities hit by earthquakes or floods. Now it is time for depression and grief but soon will be time for reconstruction and hope.
Sandro


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you for ur thoughts... This whole experience has changed my life, and the lives of thousands of others...

I would assume, as do most down here, that New Orleans will turn into another Las Vegas... There is going to be alot of prime real estate coming up on the market once they bulldoze all those flooded poor neighborhoods...


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2005)

the reality is when if anything is going to happend during the flood stages. Insurance companies cannot even assess without flying over. the cruelity is seeking those lost in their homes wherever they are in the death stage and several of us know first hand what water does to a dead body for any length of time.

Correct me if I am wrong Les but all I have is the slight coverage here in Oregon from the air; the bulldozers are clearing out the roads so the homeowners can come back and see if anything is left. The real pain to me is seeing the homes right on the shoreline just pushed back looks lie, 100 yds or more or as Les has stated visually there is just nothing but a foundation and busted up sticks. almost like the homes internally exploded.

this is definatley a time for the Biloxi citizenry to bind together as never before. Les as to sending cash, check, money orders and whathaveyou and since the postal service seems out of commission where is best to send a letter with the funds ? or should we all wait for another week or so ?

Erich ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2005)

Just wait for now until things calm down alittle bit... They are trying to establish postal routes as we speak, so hopefully things will get going soon....

Ill let u guys know when things can get done, mail-wise...

Thank you all once again for ur kindness and graciousness.... It is greatly appreciated......

Dan


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 6, 2005)

just out of curiosity, and i'm really sorry if this's innapropriate my last wish is to offend you, but as new orleans is below sea level how're they gonna get rid of the water?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 6, 2005)

They are currently using pumps to pump the water out. The last shot on the news showed a 31 inch pipe pumping water out.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah along withe help of the Army Corp Engineers! Hooah!


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2005)

that waste of swill they are pumping supposedly back into the huge lake outside of N.Orleans. indeed once dried out they need to burn N.O. to the ground to decontaminate the whole area. No one and I mean NONE should be allowed back there.

just to follow up brother Les's comments in his aea devastated, this scene drawn from an aerial serach along the Mississippi coast line is grim just as Les has stated :


a detailed aerial description of the utter devastation that befell the Mississippi Gulf Coast. Since I spent the first six months of my twenty-two year USAF career right there in Gulfport/Biloxi back in the early Sixties, I can envision well the scene. This report has been forwarded to me through my chain of Air Force friends.

Bondo Phil


On Mon, 5 Sep 2005 15:35:12 -0500 "Jo Atkins" writes:
This is from a friend's friend after he flew over his home and down the
coast in Mississippi. 

"I just got back from a 3.5 hour flight over the Mississippi Gulf Coast
from Bay St. Louis to Pascagoula.

I have no words--I'm not sure there ARE words--for what I just saw. I am
in shock. The destruction of the Gulf Coast was of a level that
Hurricane Camille only began to begin to approach.

Personal. Janet's and my house is gone. An oak tree from the east side
is lying on top of what looks like a section of the roof. Whatever else
is left is in a pile of debris at the CSX railroad tracks to the north,
along with every other house in the neighborhood, save the one house next
door (Archie Margaret's). Theirs is a spanish-southwestern style built
in 1925, and it used to stand out against all the other homes. Now it IS
the only other home. The windows are all out, and it looks pretty bad. 
Grasslawn, an antibellum home on the other side, is gone.

Going down the coast from east to west...

Ocean Springs has heavy damage along the beach. I don't know how far
back it goes.

Biloxi. Point Cadet is gone. The Hwy 90 bridge is gone. The old hwy
bridge is gone. The railroad bridge is gone. All spans are down--every
last one of them--except for the drawbridge in the middle. The Biloxi
Casinos are mostly standing, but the barge from the Grand is north of hwy
90 now. Mary Mahoney's Restaurant is standing, but most of the
surrounding buildings are gone. 

The Seashore Manor Methodist retirement home is the only structure
standing on that stretch of beach. The windows are even unbroken. The
Broadwater Marina is gone. What's left of the President Casino barge is
north and west, and across Hwy 90. Edgewater Mall is standing, but it
has large holes in the structure, high, all along the south side. 
Edgewater Village strip mall is gone. Everything south of the railroad
tracks has severe damage, if it's still standing. I didn't see the Back
Bay area.

Gulfport. The Legacy Condominiums are standing, and apparently did quite
well. Nearly everything around them is gone. The VA hospital complex
did well. Most of the homes on either side of it are gone. The water
went beyond the railroad tracks in multiple places near there. There is
a continuous debris pile pushed up against the tracks all along what used
to be Second Street. Almost every house there is gone. Downtown is
mostly standing, but there has been water up to the tracks. The roofs of
most of the buildings have visible damage. 

The Hancock Bank building and the MS Power Co building seem to have
fared the best. The Baptist and Presbyterian churches looked good. I
couldn't see the GPT Methodist church. The new courthouse appears to be
undamaged, including the windows. The harbor is mostly gone. The roof
of Marine Life is down. The shipping terminal warehouses are there, but
they have debris on the roofs, indicating that they were underwater. The
Grand Casino hotel (and Oasis) did very well, but the casino barge is
blocking Hwy 90 to the west. The homes in West Gulfport did better than
on the east side, but only for a space. Approaching Long Beach it gets
worse quickly.

Keesler AFB and the Gulfport CBC. One hangar at Keesler looks bad. The
rest of those structures look intact from where we were flying.

Long Beach. Everything from about 1000' south of the RR tracks is gone. 


The Baptist Church is standing, but gutted. St. Thomas has parts
standing, but it is mostly gone. USM Gulf park looks pretty good, and it
is the only structure on that section of Beach. The Methodist Church is
standing, and the New Life Center looks good. The roofs look good. 
Water came up as high as the house next door to the Associate Pastor's
parsonage. Everything south of Magnolia Street is gone. North of
Magnolia Street, there is heavy damage up to about 1000' of the tracks. 
On my old street of Buena Vista Dr., my old house is the first one
standing. It appears from the air to have had water up to the second
story. The High School, Middle School, and Reeves Middle School appear
undamaged. Harper McCaughan is hurt, but I couldn't see how bad. It
probably had water, and it is about at where the survival line forms. 
North LB did much better, but there was lots of roof damage. Pecan Park
seems to have fared the best. The Wolf River is flooded so badly I
couldn't see any structures above water. It is up to within a couple of
feet of the I-10 bridge--enough that I worry for the integrity of the
bridge. The harbor is gone. Every structure in the vicinity of the
harbor is gone.

Pass Christian. The Wal Mart is standing, but it has been underwater. 
Some Downtown buildings are standing. St Anne's is there, but it has had
water over it. From the LB line westward, everything south of Second
Street is gone. The only exception was Scenic Drive, where about half of
the houses are standing. From Downtown west I saw nothing standing
anywhere in Pass Christian. The only houses I saw standing in West Pass
were the newer ones on the North Side, near the Bay of St. Louis, and
those two new millionaire acres-looking houses on the beach about halfway
to Pass Marianne. The Du Pont site is there, but we didn't fly north far
enough to assess.

The Hwy 90 bridge over the Bay of St. Louis is down. Every span. The
railroad bridge is down. Every span.

Bay St. Louis appears to have had water in the downtown area. Most of
the buildings are standing, but most have roof damage. All the homes
southwest of the downtown area, along the beach road, are gone. The
homes west of the beach road had the heaviest roof damage I saw anywhere
except in East Biloxi.

Waveland. We didn't fly all the way to Waveland, but I could see down
the beach road quite a ways, and I saw nothing standing.

Other. Hwy 90 is washed out in sections all along the coast, from Biloxi
to Bay st. Louis. Huge sand drifts obscure many more sections of
pavement. There is a lot more natural sand along the beach, maybe
another 500-1000'. Ship Island is mostly gone. There is a clump of trees
on a sand bar on the east, and there is a sand bar on the west. Fort
Massachusetts is there, but has sand berms about 15' high along the
southwest side. Cat Island has a new shape. It doesn't have "fingers"
any more. It is just a continuous stretch, like Ship Island used to be,
only with trees.

My estimates. Based on the debris lines and what I know of the geography
of the MS Gulf Coast, the tides were indeed in the 30-foot range, all the
way from Bay St. Louis to Biloxi. Based on the damage I saw to roofs,
and to structures unaffected by water, the winds would have had to be
greater than 100 knots, possibly as great as 140 knots. I couldn't see
looting/looters, but I could see the opportunity for it. The casualty
numbers, when they come in, will be staggering.

In closing. I have never seen any manner of destruction like this. It
is bad in Biloxi and Gulfport...as bad as anything I saw after Hurricane
Camille in 1969. The devastation of Pass Christian is indescribable. 
The news reporting only scratches the surface. In my opinion, based on
my considerable life experience, the federal government should declare
martial law, and rush every possible measure of aid to this area.

Janet and I are praying for the survivors on the ground there. Please
join us. I will report more later. Please pass this report along to
others who have evacuated, and need to know."

Don.....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for that report, Erich. I was stationed at Keesler for almost a year in 1984-1985 and remember the areas that are mentioned. That is a huge swath of land effected. Les is very fortunate to have gotten through this. 

There has been immeasurable time on the news spwent on New Orleans, which is a distaster no doubt. But the devastation in Biloxi is huge as well, as we have seen from his pictures which he has so graciously shared.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

As he said, I dont believe there are words either.


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2005)

still bitching about all the water and how they are going to rid themsleves of it in N.O. My answer again is burn it out, eliminate N.O. and then burn the lake. disease is going to be rampant and the evacs that have been sent out without proper med care will be like a plague ready to spring forth......look out Texas !!

gents i am hoping I am really wrong but this is looking really like a boiling pot ready to overflow on the stove


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

They tested and found E. Coli in the water already.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2005)

Yep, like biological warfare gone bad. New Orleans is currently a cesspool of bacteria. I have heard the number, but don't remember the exact amount of ppm of a host of bacteria in the water that is there now. They said it was something along the lines of 22,000% more harmful than normal lake water. I considered volunteering to help out in NO, but after doing a little looking into the hazards, I had second thoughts. Plus with a pregnant wife and 4 year old at home, priorities have to be with my family.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

Wise man.


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 7, 2005)

Erich said:


> still bitching about all the water and how they are going to rid themsleves of it in N.O. My answer again is burn it out, eliminate N.O. and then burn the lake. disease is going to be rampant and the evacs that have been sent out without proper med care will be like a plague ready to spring forth......look out Texas !!
> 
> gents i am hoping I am really wrong but this is looking really like a boiling pot ready to overflow on the stove




Thanks for the tip, Erich.


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2005)

I know a bit about checmical warfare gentlemen and would advise NO sane person to step onto the N.O. shores at this time. At least 4 have dided from bacterial infections sued upon the waste cespools of N.O.

can U imagine just the horrid smell at 90F plus for the last 8 days, death, fluids of all matter exuding into the water that has engulfed this poor city and it's environs .............. in fact a bit bizarre but to eliminate bin Laden and his cohorts this same water should be sucked up and dropped over the Afghanistan mountain ranges at a high volouminous rate with portions of Baghadad and other towns of evil high on the list; our present to those that would destroy us.......man I am sounding like my good ol self of the early 1970's


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 7, 2005)

Erich said:


> I know a bit about checmical warfare gentlemen and would advise NO sane person to step onto the N.O. shores at this time. At least 4 have dided from bacterial infections sued upon the waste cespools of N.O.
> 
> can U imagine just the horrid smell at 90F plus for the last 8 days, death, fluids of all matter exuding into the water that has engulfed this poor city and it's environs .............. in fact a bit bizarre but to eliminate bin Laden and his cohorts this same water should be sucked up and dropped over the Afghanistan mountain ranges at a high volouminous rate with portions of Baghadad and other towns of evil high on the list; our present to those that would destroy us.......man I am sounding like my good ol self of the early 1970's




 Is that good or bad?


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh yeah, did you also hear about those police dogs that died from drinking the water?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 7, 2005)

Nasty water is over in New Orleans. It is going to take a long time to get it back into shape.


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2005)

BURN IT ! there is no place to put the evil content


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't see any other way to destroy all the pathogens there at this point. Way too big an area to decon.


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 7, 2005)

Right on Erich, right on.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 7, 2005)

Now to see if politics takes a front seat to good sense.


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2005)

skim the latest word in forsaken N.O. was that the mayor ordered forces to remove the 10,000 folk left whether they wanted to stay or not. The govenor of Louisiana has overuled him, stating that she was "in charge and had the final say" and that the locals in N.O. had suffered enough.............

frickin idiot ! she has no clue what is going to happen if they don't receive medical help asap


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 7, 2005)

Still a few too many cooks in the kitchen by the sound of it. People are going to start dying from disease by the thousands before someone wakes up.


----------



## Erich (Sep 7, 2005)

EXACTLY MY POINT I AM TRYING TO MAKE....

BURN THAT CITY DOWN once everybody is out

too many __quacks__in the kitchen actually


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey, that wouldn't be such a bad idea. :evilbat:


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, you have to think about it. The government of Louisiana are not going to bring down a huge city where millions of people have lived, no matter the cost. If you ask me, its a great idea, any gangsters left in New Orleans are going to die.

Great idea, but politics are going to take their toll.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2005)

What do you mean bring down a huge city? That city is already screwed. The more they fiddle while Rome burns, the more people are going to die. What's worse is that there is always the possibility that this could bring an epidemic to an entire region. While these politicians are trying to figure out what to do, more people suffer at the hands of inept leadership.

Maybe I expect too much, but then, look at the credentials of the FEMA director. I shit you not, his last job was "Judges and Stewards Commissioner" for the International Arabian Horses Association... a position from which he was forced to resign in the face of mounting litigation and financial disarray.

And this dumbass is leading FEMA?!?!?! God help us all.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 8, 2005)

No shit.... I think Bush should be castrated for allowing some meatball like Brown to take over such an important posistion when he couldnt even manage a bunch of horses.....

His ass WILL be fired, and if it isnt, then something needs to be done in the White House ASAP....

BTW, the Gov of Louisiana is about as big a twat as a woman can get... Kiss her re-election goodbye....

And -38, u need to start shutting ur mouth up, cause u are making urself sound more like a moron everytime u open it... Its not a matter of cost, its a matter of disease and the rampant spreading of several different deadly diseases.....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Les, how has the Mississippi governor been? There has been so much focus on the New Orleans situation, I have not seen much about yours. I know it has to be better than Louisiana, but I am curious of how it feels for you guys that are going through this mess. 

BTW, I did see some shots on the news of C-17s landing at Keesler with supplies. So it's comforting to know that you guys have help coming in. Hope you don't mind Air Force guys helping you out.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 8, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> No s**t.... I think Bush should be castrated for allowing some meatball like Brown to take over such an important posistion when he couldnt even manage a bunch of horses.....
> 
> His ass WILL be fired, and if it isnt, then something needs to be done in the White House ASAP....
> 
> ...



Agree Les.....

Kick Brown in the balls and do a 3 stooges slap to the Mayor of NO, the govenor of LA and Bush......


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2005)

It's been like watching a group of monkeys trying to fuck a football!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 8, 2005)

The Mississippi Gov has been great and our Supervisors and Mayor have all dealt with the hardships.... We are gettting plenty of help and provisions and the convoys keep coming.... There are National Guardsmen running around and those sweetass Blackhawks keep flying overhead...

All in all, the response, AFTER the 1st 2 days has been awesome.... Thanks to all of u that have given ur time, money, and valuables to those who need it most.... It has made a huge difference, and the residents of the Mississippi will never forget the kindness that we have been shown....

Thanks again everyone...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2005)

Good. It's comforting to know that at least you guys are being looked after. Have they started any cleanup work yet, or are they still in recovery operations?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 8, 2005)

Recovery.... Word has it they found alot more bodies here in Ocean Springs, as I had stated, but arent releasing any #'s.... The news here is staying quiet on body counts, although Ive heard that the expected body count will be over 30,000 for the New Orleans area...

There are still places that they are trying to search through.... Im not sure if an accurate deatch toll can be figured out.... On my journey through Pass Christian, I saw many pieces of bodies strewn and intermingled with the debris....

Quite surreal I must say.... And for the record, so all will know:

I FU*KIN HATE WATER MOCCASINS/COTTENMOUTHS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2005)

I can fully understand the hate for those damn snakes! They have been pretty quiet about death toll numbers so far. I am sure it will be staggering. I know I am not alone when I tell you how relieved I was to hear that you guys were okay.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2005)

A big "ditto" there!


----------



## cls12vg30 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey guys, I haven't been on in awhile, thought I'd swing by.
I've been watching and listening to all the covererage of Katrina and the aftermath, the horrible human suffering, the looting and breakdown of civilized society after the storm, ineptitude at every level of government, then of course you have political opportunists and celebrities trying to get a political advantage out of the whole thing.

The interviews with looters where they expressed the belief that they were "just getting back at the society that has oppressed them" saddened me to hear, those people have bought into all the victim-mentality brainwashing that their community and political leaders have heaped on them, they have no sense of individual responsibility, and thus no belief in their own potential as people, which is very sad and makes me angry with people like Jackson and Sharpton and others who perpetuate that mindset, because for them to stay influential those people need to stay poor and "oppressed."

Being a Constitutionalist and libertarian-minded individual, I don't believe the federal government should be very involved in internal affairs like this in the first place, but they've crapped on the Constitution and made themselves involved, taxed us all to fund bloated incompetent federal agencies like FEMA, when the state and local governments and private organizations could have used that same money much more effectively, so the Feds get to share the blame. 

As for New Orleans, I've started hearing people say that the only way to cleanse the area of all the various forms of filth that are contaminating it is to boil the water off. Or rather flash-boil it off. 10 megatons would probably be sufficient.

That's a joke of course, but I do think we need to question the wisdom of rebuilding New Orleans. The historical areas certainly should be preserved, but as for the rest of it, I'm not so sure.

Many believe that within 50 years the Mississippi may likely change course again as it has countless times in the past, and no longer flow past NO. With the way the river wanders and how low the land is, it doesn't take much for the river to bust out into a new path to the Gulf. I wouldn't have been that surprised if the surge last week had changed the river's course.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

I was watching a report on the news and it said bacteria levels were over 20,000 times the normal amount in regular lake or river water. There is no way to get rid of all the diseases and bacteria that is brewing there. I agree the beautiful city needs to be burned. It is the only way to rebuild.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey guys, I was forwarded the link below. It's an interesting account of a "Hurricane Hunter" and storm chaser., He was in Florida when Katrin hit there and then in the Coast Coliseum in Biloxi when the storm hit. It's a link that's chock full of weather info and data as well as his story and pictures. 

http://www.sky-chaser.com/kat05.htm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

Ive hear of Tornado Chasers..... but Hurricane Chasers???? Thats fucking crazy!


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah, you've got some f*ckin' nutters in this world.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

True that, it is an odd hobby! BUt the weather data they collected was very good. They have some video on the site as well that is pretty disturbing taken during the storm. It gave me a better idea of what Les went through during that storm. Made me shiver.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

We are about to get hit by a big storm front. It just passed through Spain and France causing Tornados there. I think it will calm down quite a bit before it hits us and even if it does not, it will not even compare to Katrina.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

Great news!


> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The director of Federal Emergency Management Agency, Michael Brown, who has been fiercely criticized over the relief efforts after Hurricane Katrina, will be pulled off relief operations in the area, two U.S. officials said on Friday.
> 
> They said Homeland Security Secretary Michael Chertoff was bringing Brown back to Washington and putting Vice Admiral Thad Allen, chief of staff of the U.S. Coast Guard, in charge of operations on the ground.



About damn time! Jesus, my 4 year old could have done a better job than Mike Brown.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 9, 2005)

The throngs of displaced civilians all applaud at once............

This is what happens when u give ur buddies govt jobs......


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

Amen brother! It's okay to give friends jobs if they are qualified. But Mike Brown was certainly not qualified, as witnessed these last couple of weeks.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 9, 2005)

Well the head of the Coast Guard can't hurt, eh? 
At least one would think.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

I would think so. At least the Coast Guard knows how to prepare for disasters and help in recoveries.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 9, 2005)

Exactly.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 9, 2005)

Lord knows Ive seen enough of em flying over my house..... 

What right does someone who gets fired from judging and breeding Arabian horses have to head up the disaster relief department of the Federal Govt???


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2005)

Friend of the President? In other words absolutely none.


----------



## zerum (Sep 9, 2005)

Latest .:http://www.dagbladet.no/kunnskap/2005/09/09/442862.html
Lots of win in the atlantic.
Boss of the Fema is out,new boss is a marineofficer,Thad Allen
Was in the news now.some pictures :http://www.vg.no/bilderigg/index.hbs?rigg_id=3004 
To see more just click on ,NESTE


----------



## trackend (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry Ive been out of the loop for a while in Crete Les, but I'm glad you're OK Ive just got off the red eye so I'm a bit knackered to read all 2000 odd postings since I've been away, sounds like you have had a shit time and I'm sorry to hear of your mates not getting through it . the bits I caught on the box in Crete sounded like this twat Brown couldn't organize a piss up in a brewery,
Shit with the resources available to the US government I would have thought they could have swamped the area with relief aid and troops before the wind had settled. There was lots of talk of the levees not having funds pumped into them and being inadequate (how true this is I'm forked if I know) but I dare say it will be analyzed with a fine tooth comb by the media. I think old Bush has really shot himself in the foot his ratings must have gone through the floor.
Still as I say Les sorry its a bit belated by my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## GT (Sep 10, 2005)

Update.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 10, 2005)

First, its not the President's fault. Second, the people responsible for what is going on in New Orleans is the Mayor and the Governor. Third, there was something about the D-Day museum on the news and i didnt get to watch it so if anybody knows what they were talking about with the D-Day museum, PLEASE TALK!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

9/11 was a host of intelligence failures that stretched through 2 presidencies. There is no way that the attack was planned only during Bush's watch.

Hurricance Katrina was a natural event. Although I am waiting for some crazy lefty to claim it was Bush's fault.

Maybe an earthquake? Maybe I'll grow tits tomorrow too. They have been saying the "big one" is coming for a LONG time. Will it ever happen remains to be seen. We have earthquakes out here, I have lived through a couple of pretty damn big ones, but again a natural disaster and nothing to do with politics. There is a pretty good chance it won't happen before Bush is done with his presidency, so maybe doesn't count.

More terror attacks? Again, speculation. It could happen, but it may not. There are all kinds of pseudo-sages out there predicting all kinds of things. Stay prepared and stay alive. I am not going to spend my life worrying about what if. I am prepared for any emegency and I don't worry about them until they hit. If I worried about what _might_ happen, I would be dead by now.

Teh Mayor and the governor of New Orleans are certainly negligent in their duties, but the federal government fuck-ed this up just as bad. Just ask Les how well FEMA has been operating. Who appointed the head of FEMA? GWB. I voted for Bush, because there was no alternative. but watching our border stay completely wide ass open and now this makes me wonder real hard about what the hell we are going to get stuck with in 2008.

Hey NS, you got room for some ex-patriots?


----------



## trackend (Sep 10, 2005)

I just wondered if blaming the local govenmenrt is a bit of a cop out 38 because as it was such a major incident wouldnt the president if he had any bottle have the clout to take charge and push resources that for the local bods would not be at there disposal it is after all a national disaster its even effecting the rest of the oil using world so its far from NO's problem alone. It seems like he's distancing himself ready for the finger pointing onslaught thats already started.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2005)

First of all, thanks Track for ur concern and thoughts... They are very well recieved....

There was a mandatory evacuation of ALL areas of New Orleans, and any areas south of Highway 90 in Mississippi.... Many MANY people who lived in Nawlins thought that the storm would miss them, like many MANY times in the past, which it did... The leavee broke and all hell broke loose....

The FEMA (Federal) (Bushs') response to this horror and flooding was TOTALLY unacceptable... There were National Guardsman there before FEMA... There were local police and firefighters there....

So tell me -38, how the fuck do u come up with the conclusion that it wasnt Bushs' fault, and put the balme on the local leadership????

Heres an idea -38.... Why dont u shut the fuck up about shit u have no idea or right to talk about before u REALLY start pissing off the wrong people, namely ME.... U have almost no knowledge of current events, let alone world news.... Sh*t, u dont even know how the Federal Govt works for christsakes.....

Go join a thread about planes or something and let the smart intelligent members discuss Bushs' lack of preparedness with HIS department directors...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes, and the president does indeed have authority to override the local and state levels. He may not have to let them handle it, and only stepped in when he realized how inept they were. Typically, the local and state authorities do a fairly good job and then call for assistance from the feds. That happened here in 1994 when the Northridge earthquake struck. 

The difference here though is that N.O. had 5 days warning that it was coming. Someone should have been monitoring the preparations and raised the flag when they saw that basically nothing was being done, except by people on their own. Over 500 ( FIVE HUNDRED) school buses were under water in New orleans! Those could have been used to evacuate those who had no means to get out beforehand. If they had been put into safer locations, they could have been used to get people out after the storm. 

I also read yesterday that the Red Cross was trying to bring in water, cots, food supplies and clothing to the area before the storm and the Lousiana state homeland security turned them away! Guess where they were taking those supplies...the Superdome! 

It was a cock up on all levels. Thank goodness for Les that the state authorities in Mississippi took over from FEMA the supply operations. FEMA this time around was a bureaucratic roadblock that stalled things and caused people to die. 

If they don't fire Mike Brown, and send some people to jail for manslaughter through gross negligence, then it will happen again. Bad behavior should not be rewarded.

Sorry, I will step down from my soapbox now.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Hey NS, you got room for some ex-patriots?


Anytime, bro!


----------



## trackend (Sep 10, 2005)

I think you guys have every right to get mighty pissed off at the way things where handled I only saw it via news casts but the bloody third world country's like Bangladesh seem to be better organized than the mob you have attempting to run things at the moment as you say Eric with hundreds of vehicles available it should have been possible to move thousands to safer ground.
I heard Bush some officials had flown over the area shame he didn't leave his arse back home and filled the aircraft with some supplies looking out of a window and going dear dear is not much f**king help if he wanted to know what it was like there phone up Les I'm sure he could explain it very graphically


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

Actually P-38 Bush does have some blame in this. Yes Bush had no control over a storm however Bush and the rest of the federal government could have acted quicker in the relief of the disaster area. We were able to take the whole country of Iraq in 3 weeks and keep it supplied for over 2 years now. We were able to send help to Indonesia after the large Sunami in less than 24 hours. Yet it took our government 5 days to get a real plan together for New Orleans. Something is not right there and I think our government is to blame for it. Eneogh Said!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

what i don't get also, they had warning of it! it wasn't like it was a suprise! surely they could've got all the emergency preparations sorted before it came then move in as soon as it was over........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

That is where the government failed.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Actually P-38 Bush does have some blame in this. Yes Bush had no control over a storm however Bush and the rest of the federal government could have acted quicker in the relief of the disaster area. We were able to take the whole country of Iraq in 3 weeks and keep it supplied for over 2 years now. We were able to send help to Indonesia after the large Sunami in less than 24 hours. Yet it took our government 5 days to get a real plan together for New Orleans. Something is not right there and I think our government is to blame for it. Eneogh Said!



Well said, Adler. That's hitting the nail on the head.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

Heads should roll for this one.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

yup.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok, ok. Every one relax and come down, or is it just me?

But really, does anyone know for real about the D-Day Museum? (Please no comment Les.) There was something on the news about but like i said i didnt get to see it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2005)

Answer 

Subject: Re: New Orleans D-Day museum-Did it make it through the hurricane aftermath? 
Answered By: justaskscott-ga on 07 Sep 2005 15:48 PDT 

Hello jahost,

I believe that these reports are sufficiently definite to answer the question.

"National D-Day Museum, New Orleans, LA (as of 9-7). Richard Pyle with
the Associated Press reported that their New Orleans bureau sent a
reporter and photographer to the museum and found it intact and with
no apparent damage."

"Hurricane Katrina - First Reports" (last updated 9-7-05)
American Association of Museums
http://www.aam-us.org/aamlatest/news/HurricaneFirstReports.cfm

"D-Day Museum Condition: Received email from New Orleans Police
Officer that many paper documents are ruined or missing, but the
'heavy metal' on the ground floor is o.k."

"Katrina and the museums" [post by Brad Byers on September 7, 2005]
Cronaca
http://www.cronaca.com/archives/003775.html

So if even if it was looted (perhaps explaining some missing
documents), as stated on the blog cited by rainbow, these new reports
indicate that the museum is still essentially there.

- justaskscott
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subject: Re: New Orleans D-Day museum-Did it make it through the hurricane aftermath? 
From: rainbow-ga on 03 Sep 2005 07:12 PDT 
Sadly...

New Orleans: Confederate Memorial Hall Update 

"Sam Hood, who is a member of the board of directors of Confederate
Memorial Hall, sends us the following news: He has spoken to Mrs. Pat
Ricci, curator of the hall. She reports that as of yesterday (Aug. 31)
the museum is apparently not flooded.

A major concern remains security. His reports indicate that the
National D-Day museum directly across the street from the Confederate
Museum has been "gutted and trashed by looters."

Sadly, we are informed that the homes of every member of the Museum's
staff are under water. The entire staff is now homeless and will have
nothing to return to. Sam informed Mrs. Ricci of the efforts of all
the readers of this site to inform the Civil War community of their
plight and she has asked that all of you be thanked."

http://thepresentpast.blogspot.com/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank god! Thanks for the news Les; thats going to make me sleep better tonight...


----------



## Glider (Sep 10, 2005)

Its been reported here that the aid sent by the UK soon after the Hurricane hit ( 500,000 24hr ration packs) and those sent by the German Goverment are sitting undistributed because the Dept of Agriculture need to confirm that they meet USA regulations.
You wonder what else the goverment can do to get in the way. I would have thought that these self contained packs with their own little cookers etc would have been invaluble.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

They are, but like everything else the feds have done in this disaster, they fuck-ed this up too. "Meet USA regulations"?? WTF? While I will admit that some of the English food I had while I was there was not always very tasty, at least it was edible! Can we fire every federal official involved in this thing and let the military handle it? 

The leadership has been absolutely appalling!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 10, 2005)

Im actually agreeing that we have the military handle it. Govt usually isnt the best choice with disasters.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

What the hell are they afraid of? That someone might come down with something? The folks in New Orleans are already swimming in a cesspool of disease for god's sake! Distribute the damn food already!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

Exactly. But then, what we think makes sense. God forbid they do _that_


----------



## GT (Sep 11, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 11, 2005)

Uhhh... for the love of god, Bush is not jinxed! Was FDR jinxed when the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor? Was he jixned when we entered the largest war ever and lost over 400,000 american soldiers lifes?

Now whats going on in New Orleans is crazy. Civilains shooting at police and National Guardsmen for trying to rescue their sick. Thinking its "teaching them a lesson."

Now those people aren't going to settle down. Infact Alabama is making home to alot of them and are probably living of taxes like they probably were back in New Orleans.

Im not pointing fingers to who started what. But I think that the governor or the mayor should talk to their people and tell them that they are going to be alright. But, not once have i seen the mayor OR the governor down there.

At least President Bush went to check out what was going on and even donated some money.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 11, 2005)

The Mayor of New Orleans never left New Orleans.... He stayed throughout the storm and has been criticizing the Federal response since Katrina hit.....

The Gov of LA is a stupid bitch that needs to resign....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2005)

Agreed, Les. 

I don't believe in people being "jinxed". Sometimes, things happen. When Pete Wilson was Governor of California, we had the worst of times, riots, fires, floods and earthquakes. There were no hordes of locusts and the four horsemen of the apocalypse never showed up. People said that about Pete Wilson. I disagreed and still do. I feel it's just luck of the draw who is in power when bad things happen. 

It is times like these that separate the wheat from the chaff when it comes to leadership though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Ok, ok. Every one relax and come down, or is it just me?



Relax and come down for what!? Do you not like the fact that we are not patriotic eneogh like you that we see the faullts of our own government. Grow up, sorry man but right now this precious government is failing. Anyone can see that. I am proud to be an American just as much as you, but damn man wake up!



P38 Pilot said:


> At least President Bush went to check out what was going on and even donated some money.



Hello again wake up and open your eyes. The Federal Government has not done crap. Oh whoop de do, Bush came to visit, what has he done since. Dont realize that the federal government has botched this whole recovery effort? Actually read the newspapers and watch the news and maybe you will see this. Being a patriot does not mean that you have to agree with your government the whole time and all the time. You are allowed to dislike, disagree, or admit something is wrong because you are free.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2005)

This whole effort, or lack thereof has been a mess. Calm down? I don't think so. I live in earthquake land, so there may come a time that we may need to feds to help out. After this mess, I realize that we are going to be just as fucked as the folks in NO. I have always been prepared with provisions, but now I see there will be some other things needed, including plenty of ammo.

I have lived in peace for the last 20 years since I have been out of the service, but if some sorry SOB threatens my family, the will find themselves at room temperature, and well ventilated.


----------



## Glider (Sep 11, 2005)

There was an interesting article in a paper today that described the reaction to the 1906 earthquake that flattened large parts of San Francisco
The timeline goes like this.

5.12 am Earthquake strikes 5.12 with no warning
7.45 am all troops in the area fully deployed by General Funston acting on his own initiative.
8.00 am Mayor Schmitz (A violinist by profession) warns all looters that they will be shot 
During the main part of the day
Mayor orders Army to blow up houses to form firbreaks (it was the fires that did a lot of damage)
Mayor orders Army to Commandeer boats to run shuttle service to outliying cable services that are running.
Navy and Revenue Cutter Service acting with the Mayor set up rescue ferries and fireboats.
America wakes up to the news.
Congress authorises all funds and required legistlation
11.00pm The first relief train from Los Angeles arrived in Berkley
Day 2 4.00 am William Taft Secretary for war orders millions of rations and further supply trains including the largest hospital train ever to start heading for the area.
By the end of the first week every tent in the Quartermaster-Generals stock was in San Fransisco.

That was pretty impressive by any standards and shows what people can do when they are able to take the intiative.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2005)

Good info there and you are right, shows what can happen when it is done right. One of my relatives was in the military at the time and earned a medal for his assistance in the aftermath. I have the article around here somewhere.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2005)

For as much as I serve this governmetn I am ashamed about how they reacted to this disastor.


----------



## Erich (Sep 12, 2005)

ah but which government Adler ? local in Louisiana or the Feds ?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 12, 2005)

Im against the govt in Louisiana. 

Nice info there! Mayor had commen sense, especially the part about shooting any looters during the main part of the day!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2005)

I think the Feds and the Louisiana Governer failed.


----------



## Erich (Sep 13, 2005)

Adler did you know that the woman govenor of Lousiana refused fed assistance stating she wanted to watch the situation first before replying and of course overuled the mayer of N.O. stating she was in control..............control of what, her bodily functions ? Bush is going to take some heat of course for all of this crap

N.O. is a biological nightmare ready to spring forth, you couldn't pay me enough to go back there right now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes I knew that and that is why I said that she failed also but the Feds should have acted more accordingly.


----------



## trackend (Sep 18, 2005)

As an outsider I listened to Bushes speech last night and I thought it was bollocks and he was just covering his ass as he knew the public was not going to accept finger pointing from him so all that was left was to own up to a major cock up on his part. Driving round on the back of a truck was just a publicity stunt and it seems that the slack left by the lack of local or national govenment action has been taken up by the work and generosity of the ordinary US public.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2005)

That is what all poloticians do. I really cant stand poloticians.


----------



## trackend (Sep 18, 2005)

I agree Adler but as a human being what would any of us do in his boots I would be kicking asses and telling the rescue,relief, and military to get there act into gear from day one, congress would never go against you as it would make them out to be anti aid and effect there electoral prospects in the future and even if my chances for reelection went tits up I could at least look myself in the mirror knowing I had done my best for my fellow countrymen. I suppose that's a very naive attitude on my part sorry guys.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 18, 2005)

The thing that gets me is that Bush *ALWAYS* has that stupid smirk on his face... Makes him look totally artificial and insincere....

I have to agree 100%, all his speeches and visits are publicity motivated... He may feel sorry for all of us down here, but deep inside, he just trying to save face now... The problems have already been uncovered and all he and his administration can do now is backpeddle...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 18, 2005)

Guys Erich has a point: It's not all Bush's fault! Imagine if John Kerry was over this. He would probably not have made his mind up about sending the National Guard or even assisting!
Impression of John Kerry.....

"Im deciding to send the National Guard! Oh wait, never mind hold them for a while. Im going to ask Mexico what i can do. Or maybe my beloved France..."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2005)

P38 I know you are love Bush to death and would lick his ass if he would let you but man give it up. Bush fucked up here just like most poloticians did. It is not just him they all did. They fucked up all the way down to the state level. Even people that love Bush as much you do, can see this, why cant you see through his face. Damn dude!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2005)

Bringing up what Kerry would do in this situation is irrelevant. That is a "what if" at best and I could really care less about that. What we need to care about is what happened at ALL levels, and how to fix this. It could happen again and I can tell you that it will, somewhere. Lack of preparation for it is an excuse that will only hold water one time. There is plenty of fault to go around, and they are all guilty of being unprepared.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 20, 2005)

Ok here's some news:

Residents are going to again STAY in New Orleans when Hurricane Rita comes through.

Now defending your home is one thing but staying when another Hurricane comes through that is almost equivalent to Katrina is going to fuck those people's worlds!!

If i were there i would get my ass out because looters are going to be worse once the Hurricane starts along with the flooding.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2005)

True if I was them I would leave. It looks like it is going to hit Texas though. Cat 5 now.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 22, 2005)

P38, you should really calm down on your righty attitudes......... Bush is not very inteligent, he's just told what to do by his personal advisors, if someone can mispell "barriers" for "terriers"  it's a shitty situation.......

To say "whai if Kerry". Kerry is definitely much more inteligent than W but also much more lefty so he'd probably won't attack AFG and Iraq...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2005)

I dont know which one is smarter and I will not get into that. Personally I dont like either one but one thing I do know is all levels of government failed here during Katrina.


----------



## trackend (Oct 5, 2005)

Les or any of our US friends could you update me on how things are going in N.O. as over this side of the pond it's all gone a bit quite news wise and i would be interested to find out how the recovery is progressing (slowly I would imagine) Also Les how is your house now, have the builders done any repairs and did you discover if your matlot (sailor) friend did survive?.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't have a lot of info on NO, but I did see yesterday that they mayor of New Orleans had to lay off 3,000 city workers. Not looking good there. I also understand that one of the big problems going on down there now is mold (big surprise!). 

The cost of building supplies at DIY stores has doubled and it looks like it could be tripled by the end of the month! And I was getting ready to do some project around the house now that the weather has cooled, but looks like they are going to get scaled back a bit.

I understand supply and demand. I also fully understand that the people down there more desperately need plywood and other material more than I do. But I wonder if some of these stores aren't being opportunistic as well.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I understand supply and demand. I also fully understand that the people down there more desperately need plywood and other material more than I do. But I wonder if some of these stores aren't being opportunistic as well.


Oh, undoubtedly. Opportunists are everywhere in business. I'm _still_ trying to find out why some of the Canadian gas distributers increased the prices as much as they did. I could understand a certain amount of increase following Katrina, but there was no real need for companies like PETRO-CAN or Irving to gouge the public here to the extent that they did. None at all. The bulk of their stock is supplied from and refined right here, and there was no shortage. Nor was there the fear of one.


----------



## trackend (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree Eric that is very unfair taking advantage like that I know free enterprise is ok etc but it does sound like they are taking the piss a bit and bumping the prices. i'm sure old Skim and his mates in Canada have a few million sheets of ply they can send down, the place is 90% timber anyway.
I feel sorry for those folks who have been made redundant its bad enough loosing your home but having your job removed at the same time is a double whammy. I wonder if the mayor may have created a future problem because if I lived there with no job or home I would think very seriously of pulling up stakes and starting a fresh elswhere in a less dodgy area.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 5, 2005)

Haven't you heard? There's a softwood lumber dispute going on. 
Yeah, wood we got. And around every second tree, you'll see someone hugging it.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Oct 5, 2005)

I just got my intenet back...Everyone OK???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

i think what you mean to say is 

ROLL CALL!!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2005)

Welcome back, Jug. How'd you fair?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

that better not be how they taught you to do a roll call in the military......


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

Welcome back Jug.

Kaiser Chiefs - I predict a Riot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Possbily, just possibly wrong thread


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

Oops thought it was in the other thread...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Dont worry, I do that lots


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

but you're posts don't make sence wherever you put them so no one notices.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Exactly...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 5, 2005)

Yo Jug! 'Sup?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

oh my, skimmey's be savagly bundled into the back of a van by some very large men wearing black and a hip 17 year old halifaxian straight outta the ghetto has replaced him


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 5, 2005)

Yo, lanc dog! S'all good, yo! The Skimma's fine, he just chillaxin' wit da crew.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

that's some damn wack shizzle fool..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 5, 2005)

Come again?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

yo outta yo depth homie.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 5, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yo outta yo depth homie.........


**With a proper upper crust English accent**

What is up my brother?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh my god now we entered the projects!


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Oct 6, 2005)

Who said anything about military???  

Yeah, in a way I did mean roll call.

I did pretty well compared to the people on the coast...That was a huge mess. I dont see how they could have screwed up so badly with the evacuations.

Oh, and by the way, Lank you're CRAZY!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

It got screwed up because the Government got cought with there pants down thats why. They showed that we have some problems that are real bad and need to be fixed like now!


----------



## Erich (Oct 19, 2005)

I finally got some sort of report on some freinds from our church and the aid they are trying to do in Louisiana.............and then off to Mississippi from what I hear. A small group but at least someone from my state is trying to help those that need it :

EMT (Emergency Missions Team)

Our first EMT team left October 14 for Slidell, Louisiana. After some ticket problems five members left on Friday. Seven others left on Sat.Oct.15 and flew into in Houston. They had to be picked up by another teammate who drove 8 hours to pick them up. I spoke with Darren Engle the team leader today by phone and he said that the devastation was much worse than what was shown on TV. They saw parts of Mississippi, New Orland's and Louisiana. Darren said, “Our primary jobs will be removing fallen trees and brush from peoples homes. We will also be removing furniture, clothing, bedding, sheetrock, and carpet in preparation for the homes to be rebuilt. We are working with a group called Hilltop Rescue from California. This group has been fantastic! Please pray for strength, travel plans, health, safety, and ministry opportunities. We hope to extend Love and light not only to the people of Slidell, but also to other volunteer workers and church members we will be working along side with.”



Our team will also be meeting with two other River Valley members, Cindy Hubbard and Jackie Hamilton. They are site managers for the Red Cross in Louisiana, and only stationed 8 miles away from our team. Darren said the girls would take a couple of days off and come work with them. I spoke with Cindy on Monday and she said that they were feeding 10,000 people a day! Yes, you read it right, 10,000! 



Our second team will be leaving Thursday, October 20 and returning Nov 4th. Darren also said that they need Husqvarna chainsaw parts, such as blades and bars. He will send an updated list soon. If anyone would like to donate any of these items, please bring them to the church office. 

E ~


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Good info E, and good for the volunteers. Looks like Wilma is shaping up to be another monster storm.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2005)

Jug, in case u havent noticed, I live on the Coast, in Ocean Springs...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

How are things there now anyhow Les?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2005)

Things are still in the demolishing phase, all across the coast... Traffic is a nightmare... Im on my third insurance adjuster, waiting on my check... Its getting colder.... Wife has skin cancer... Son just got carbon monoxcide poisioniing.... My neck hurts....

Just peachy I suppose...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2005)

Jesus, Les!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Damn Les, my best wishes for you wife and son. I you and your family get through this just fine. If they are anything like you then they tough as grit and will get through it. Best Wishes and Good Luck.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 29, 2005)

Same from me, buddy.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 29, 2005)

Same from me too, Les.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Damn, thats bad...Hope everything turns out ok for you...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Good luck Les, best wishes to your family and I hope everything will be alright for you.


----------



## me262 (Oct 29, 2005)

less, i'm sorry to hear you are still having troubles.
here just a note:
an eldery woman was murdered by some katrina evacuees that she sheltered


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2005)

Ty ty ty ty ty.... What would life be without a few hurdles to overcome??


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

A 100 metre dash to finish line ...in other words, you'd live a fast but short life.


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

Dont worry weather you run or not it D will go past plenty quick enough I thought my thirties went past fast but holly crap me forties only felt like 2 years long.

Melanomas can be dodgy I know Les, but most are treated OK I'm sure everything will be fine please give your wife kind regards from me and the missus . 
As for you frigging house insurance that is just total shit I got my cheque in the mail two weeks after putting in a claim for water damage it sounds like these guys are giving you the fucking run around. I bet their hoping you get fed up and start doing some remedial work yourself then they can lower their assessment. I really get the screaming ab dabs with insurance company's when you pay in for years never claim then soon as you want some help they start umming and arring over the claim. total fucking toss pots


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

I know I'll be repeating your words, Lee, albeit in superior writing. (Just kiddin' - I might be just like you at your age.)

Sorry to hear about, well everything les. Someone's really testing your willpower. I'm telling you, it's that sadistic son of a bitch up north ...y'know...Santa...'cos if you don't keep it nice...you ain't gettin' shit but a lump of coal for christmas. 

Seriously though, hope everything gets sorted for you. I'm sure it will ...you're unlucky for havin' things happen to you ...but you're the luckiest bastard to always get out of 'em!


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I know I'll be repeating your words, Lee, albeit in superior writing. (Just kiddin' - I might be just like you at your age.)



I admit I'm an ignoramos D it dont worry me at all cause I am an uneducated plonker,but at least people know where they standwith me. 
A few insults over the web is nothing I find it quite entertaining to read what guys write to each other its even better when they get threatening every bodys a tough nut on a keyboard fucking hilarious bet half would faint at a fart. 
I love it when Les winds them up you can imagine them furiously bashing away at their keys trying to out insult him it creases me up.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

I bet it does. I can imagine him sat there with a cool beer laughing his ass off as he scopes the extended posts of his "opponent" ...me, I prefer tea for these confrontations. 

The thing is I'm largely like this with people in real life, the odd comment here or there. But it seems people are more relaxed to me in real life ...it's that whole tone of voice business.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

what do you guys see my tone as being??


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Wet ...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks fellas.... 

The thing I find funny, is that I have been a dick on the internet since its inception, an internet tough guy if u will, and these rookie tards with 3 years under their belt think they can fuck with the Jedi Master....

It takes ALOT of practice, in real life and on the net, to verbally own somebody on these message boards, as pD will attest to.... The only way to really make it work on the internet is to be a true dickhead in real life.... Otherwise, people will see right through u....

Practice makes perfect lol....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

The Jedi Master


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

i aint wet.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Only when im around, eh lanc


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The Jedi Master



I'm more sort of Revenge of the Spliff???? err sorry I meant Sith.
I don't though, fucking up someones head with some wacky baccy sounds better.
If shorter I was Yoda I would be.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

I like your avatar Lee, very appropriate...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

although i'm gonna miss trackie's lady friend........


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm sure if you ask nicely Lee will send you the .gif and you can be up all night with her.


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

After next Sundays war memorial events Ill stick old wobble tits back on Lanc


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Im part of a parade through Tavistock next week with the ATC...Gonna show those ACF scum that we're superior...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2005)

> old wobble tits


LMFAO...


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

I was in the ATC for a couple of years CC but I would of prefered the ATS

I suppose I better keep Lanc happy


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

Christ! Jiggly tit overload! 

Cool.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I'm sure if you ask nicely Lee will send you the .gif and you can be up all night with her.



Its the only girl he will be with at night.


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

Les just read the last page, so what stage is this skin cancer for your wife. I keep catching mine early thank God, being a red-head I am most sensitive, now fighting a prostate problem and haing it checked on wednesday..........oh great. Depending on what she has maybe an herbal remedie ? I am not fond of the Dr's pinching my ass and cutting out things and then a monster bill within a week plastered in my mail box. Tell her I am with her in this fight .......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

We are all with her in this fight, same with you Erich.


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

thanks bud !  have had this for several years and since my mother died of complications of the cancer evil I am watching all news good and bad to fight this with every inch that I have on this planet and for those on the receiving end as well


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2005)

Best of luck to both of you guys. Thankfully, they have made some big strides in medicine over the last couple of decades. 

A few weeks ago, my wife was in the hospital for a racing heart. It was running at 230 beats/minute when the EMTs showed up. Being 7 months pregnant, they had to be very careful how they treated it. She spent a couple of days in the hospital. It turns out she has basically an electrical short in her heart that they can fix with a relatively simple procedure. Once she has recovered from her C-section, they will be taking care of it.

Glad it turned out okay, it was pretty scary to see my wife in the ER, surrounded by 8 (EIGHT!) cardiologists and her OB/GYN. I watched her BP go as low as 60/40 and really got worried. Thank god for medical technology today, or she might not be sitting next to me right now.


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

Sheeeeeeeeeeeesh ! ok everyone stop it right now, including myself. No more problems

i wish


----------



## evangilder (Oct 31, 2005)

I hear ya, E. I just don't ever want to get home from work again to find an ambulance and 2 firetrucks out front, and watch my wife get loaded into an ambulance. 

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Erich and Les (your wife too). Let's get done with this friggin month already and start a fresh slate!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah, good luck to all of you. On a plus note, I've been upgraded at work ...which equals more pay. But loads of people are complaining because they're jealous ...they've been working there for months (some even years) without gettin' it and I've got this 'promotion' in six weeks of working there! Bastards are complaining to the union! There ...that's my only 'problem' 

...sorry, I thought this was problem thread. 

Seriously though ...good luck...I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2005)

She's had this skin tag/growth/little bump growing on her eyelid for the last 3 years or so.... She decides on cosmetic surgery to get rid of it... Biopsy comes back positive...

The Doc said it was a certain kind, not sure which now, that is only the outside of the skin.... We're going to let it sit for a few months and see if it somoes back.... Doc says she has a 30% chance of it going away for good....

My mother died from Lung Cancer last year this Thanksgiving, and I have had a bout with Mr. Colon Cancer in the past.... Not fun thats for sure....

Thanks for the support fellas... My wife Meg also thanks youi...


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

Well as you know Les my missus has been a nurse for many years and she reckons as long people dont just ignore the symptoms and act like Ostriches but get it treated as soon as possible the prognosis with most forms of cancer is pretty good these days, skin cancers ecspecially.
She says usually its the blokes who try to ignore problems more so than the girls, mind you I dont stand a friggin chance last year she saw a mole on me back and said I dont like the look of that 2 hours later I'm in the docs having a Punch Biopsy she has a funny way of showing affection.


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2005)

Les you and your familie are in our prayers..........cancer sucks !!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks guys.... And yes it does Erich... My mothers father died from prostate cancer many years back....


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2005)

oh great..............didn't want to hear that. I feel a heck of alot better today. maybe i scared the crap out of me 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, if ur gonna get a colonoscopy, ur gonna have all the crap drained outta ur ass anyways....


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2005)

did that 4 years ago man..............and I am due again next fall, oh the joy, hey maybe I could take that swill and throw that at my neighbors dog ? eeeeeeeeeeeeechhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about all your problems... We had also some complications concerning the health in our family a few years back, so I know the tension that's walking around...

Good luck to you all!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Prayers to all of you.

On a lighter side, I was finally promoted at 1630 today! I am drinking a good wine right now and relaxing and then tomorrow it all starts over again. Early flight.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats, Adler.


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Do I have have to salute before I post to you now Adler?  

Seriously congrates going up the tree aint the easiest of tasks well done mate. 

Three cheers for Adler \/ 
Hip Hip Hoorah.
Hip Hip Hoorah.
Hip Hip Hoorah


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Well Done Alder!


----------



## Erich (Nov 1, 2005)

Prosit ! or zum Wohl !

congrats Adler


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Nope no salutes for me. I am now just a Non Comissioned Officer now. I still work for a living.


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Well I think you deserve a salute from us civvies anyhow Adler, non com still is somthing to be proud of.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

S! Congrats to ur promotion!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 1, 2005)

Are u an E-4 or E-5 now????


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 1, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> On a lighter side, I was finally promoted at 1630 today! I am drinking a good wine right now and relaxing and then tomorrow it all starts over again. Early flight.


Way to go! 
When's the wet down?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Are u an E-4 or E-5 now????



E-5 finally. I thought I told you guys I was only a Specialist.



Nonskimmer said:


> When's the wet down?



wetdown?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 3, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> wetdown?


Yeah, wet down. You know, the big piss up. 

When's the big drinking binge with your buddies to celebrate?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 3, 2005)

Now that I remember, u did tell us u were a Specialist, but my 40 year old brain let that one go....

Congrats on E-5 mano.... Take a snort of Jagermeister on me....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

Ah yes the drinking binge...wet down...

It was friday night at the local pub. Got pretty pissy!


----------

